# Hi everyone



## andymel (May 25, 2008)

just joined and thought i would say hello i live with my wife in a converted leyland national bus, have been on the road many years now


----------



## andymel (May 25, 2008)

hi ***** thanks for the welcome i'm sure i will enjoy myself love to meet travellers


----------



## Trevor (May 26, 2008)

Hello Andymel, Welcome to the site and hope you enjoy it here


----------



## wildman (May 26, 2008)

Hi Andy and Mel, welcome to the site, at least you are in a part of the country that you can wild camp.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (May 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Buddy


----------



## andymel (May 27, 2008)

hi all ,yes you are right roger & sue easy living in scotland happy days travelling and able to park up in amazing places without paying always nice for a scotsman not to open his wallet .
  all the best from andy & mel & clan
happy travelling all.

fellow scotsman hazy thoughts eh


----------



## sundown (May 27, 2008)

hi andy & mel and welcome to wildcamping
you're lucky you've got a wallet
mine became "excess to requirements" years ago!  
enjoy the site


----------



## andymel (May 28, 2008)

hi nick seen your site i have a craft page on my site at www.theblackbuscompany.com if your intrested leave a message
 all the best andy & mel
 only keep my wallet to remind me of the good times


----------

